# Small hands can't remove ryobi battery packs



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

use candle wax, some solvents soften some plastics


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> use candle wax, some solvents soften some plastics


Ayuh,.... Bee's wax is even safer,....


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am glad this was addressed. Wife always has me change her batteries in her Ryobi weed eater. I'll solve that problem right away.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Donna T. said:


> I have not been able to remove those ryobi battery packs that are in my weedeater, drill, lights, etc. I finally found an easy way to do this! Just WD-40 the end that sticks into the tool, and presto, you can easily take it out to recharge it again! I know guys, this may seem ridiculous, but us gals with small hands can't eject these things! Anyway - problem solved!


 I believe you've topped my latest when I used WD-40 and oooo steel wool to clean the Formica counter of residue beside the range that nothing else would touch. And today's product works just as well as the original.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree. Big batteries are hard to remove. Thanks for the wax hints.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You need to be careful using WD40 around electrical. It is flammable so a spark will cause it to ignite. For sure do not use it on switches.


----------



## DaniH (Aug 25, 2021)

Donna T. said:


> I have not been able to remove those ryobi battery packs that are in my weedeater, drill, lights, etc. I finally found an easy way to do this! Just WD-40 the end that sticks into the tool, and presto, you can easily take it out to recharge it again! I know guys, this may seem ridiculous, but us gals with small hands can't eject these things! Anyway - problem solved!


I was so glad to read this because I just bought my ryobi mower mower last week. I charged the batteries and mowed my lawn. I wanted to recharge them but I could not get them out. I pushed the white button, I pulled, I tugged, I did a little dance, I begged, I prayed, I cursed but I could not get them to budge. I am 63 and have very bad arthritis in both hands. I bought the battery powered mower because because I can’t pull the start string on the gas powered mowers any more and the thought of just having push a button and self propelled to boot (!) had me sold. I never expected that getting the battery out would be an issue. They need to put a handle on those things. I thought it was just me and I was going to take the mower back to the store this weekend. I took a hammer and managed to get the prong into the side while I pushed the white button and FINELY got them out. I just will not put the two in at the same time so I can get my hand under it to help push it up (mine are side by side)


----------



## davidvandreumel29 (5 mo ago)

Donna T. said:


> I have not been able to remove those ryobi battery packs that are in my weedeater, drill, lights, etc. I finally found an easy way to do this! Just WD-40 the end that sticks into the tool, and presto, you can easily take it out to recharge it again! I know guys, this may seem ridiculous, but us gals with small hands can't eject these things! Anyway - problem solved!


----------



## davidvandreumel29 (5 mo ago)

Could not remove battery from edger, then used "C" clamp to squeeze the release, worked perfectly


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@davidvandreumel29 it's a 5 year old thread.


----------



## ragough64 (2 mo ago)

DaniH said:


> I was so glad to read this because I just bought my ryobi mower mower last week. I charged the batteries and mowed my lawn. I wanted to recharge them but I could not get them out. I pushed the white button, I pulled, I tugged, I did a little dance, I begged, I prayed, I cursed but I could not get them to budge. I am 63 and have very bad arthritis in both hands. I bought the battery powered mower because because I can’t pull the start string on the gas powered mowers any more and the thought of just having push a button and self propelled to boot (!) had me sold. I never expected that getting the battery out would be an issue. They need to put a handle on those things. I thought it was just me and I was going to take the mower back to the store this weekend. I took a hammer and managed to get the prong into the side while I pushed the white button and FINELY got them out. I just will not put the two in at the same time so I can get my hand under it to help push it up (mine are side by side)


 I used duct tape to make a handle. Easy fix.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been using Atlas 370 nitrile gloves for a better grip for at least 20 years . Now that some guy named -- Arther Itis -- has taken up residence in the fingers there more important than ever . There a must for handling lumber and wood or most any DIY activity . Caveat -- hot in summer --cold in winter but good for cracked fingers . Get a Grip


----------

